# Masters Degree in UAE



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone has any experience regarding Masters degrees in Dubai. i already have an UK bachelors degree and want to specialize further.

My question really is, is it worth it? Any advice, experience would be welcome


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No.

My employer won't fund 'local' Masters as they really do have a lot less credibility than a European or US institution.

Personal experience only - I don't see many Europeans considering Masters in region. There's a tiering thats implicit and you would be dropping a notch on the ladder.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> No.
> 
> My employer won't fund 'local' Masters as they really do have a lot less credibility than a European or US institution.
> 
> Personal experience only - I don't see many Europeans considering Masters in region. There's a tiering thats implicit and you would be dropping a notch on the ladder.


By local masters i was referring to UK universities setting up their branches here. I know the experience wont be the same but wasnt sure about the quality.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats exactly what I was talking about. Sticking a badge on a building and calling it a European university doesn't make it so.

Just my lots view though.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have just completed a masters (dissertation submitted 25th September) whilst being in Dubai.

Mine was done via distance learning through Liverpool. Uk university and UK issued qualification, so that will not be seen in a dismissive fashion.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure what field of study you're considering but...
KHDA (education governing body) don't currently recognise distance learning qualifications irrespective of provider (Uni accredited or not) so might be worth considering looking into whether such a qualification will be acknowledged in your own field, if you're hoping this will bring promotion.
Just a thought.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Emaroyds said:


> Not sure what field of study you're considering but...
> KHDA (education governing body) don't currently recognise distance learning qualifications irrespective of provider (Uni accredited or not) so might be worth considering looking into whether such a qualification will be acknowledged in your own field, if you're hoping this will bring promotion.
> Just a thought.


thanks for the input.

Does it mention on the degree certificate that you completed a distance coursE? As far as i know diploma is standard.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> I have just completed a masters (dissertation submitted 25th September) whilst being in Dubai.
> 
> Mine was done via distance learning through Liverpool. Uk university and UK issued qualification, so that will not be seen in a dismissive fashion.


Ive looked into distance learning too, but i thought it just wont be the same as face to face tuition.

What degree program did you do? I was looking into Master in Human Resources Management


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

My certificate states the university name and says 'in collaboration with...' so if an interested party were so inclined they would soon discover it was a distance learning course!
I stand corrected though - it seems they will now recognise distance learning qualifications if it is from one of their accredited list. Mine is not on the list so wouldn't be acknowledged!
They were cautious, historically, of fake qualifications...
http://www.thenational.ae/uae/education/uae-releases-list-of-accredited-foreign-online-universities


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

SummerGlow said:


> Ive looked into distance learning too, but i thought it just wont be the same as face to face tuition.
> 
> What degree program did you do? I was looking into Master in Human Resources Management


Mine was in Applied Facilities Management. Completed over 2 years


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I have been offered an MBA for £15,000 and I would have to do nothing at all except pay.........so I wouldn't rate anything that comes out of this region especially from some Mickey Mouse university


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It depends on what you're going to do with your degree. 

If you're ever planning on using to find a job when you go back to the UK, go through a UK university distance learning course from the most reputable university you can find. Read the annual reports, read the league tables, read the figures on graduate employability, do as much of your own research as you can. Every man and his dog have a degree nowadays, the snobbery or what degree you have and what university you did it in has never been bigger when you have to differentiate between 200 CVs, all with 'degrees'.

If you're doing it for fun to fill your spare time, base your decision on price from a local uni here.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

Honestly when looking at CV's does anyone care what university you wen to, as long as its Western? I've never had a issue due to the university i studied at. It's all about experience and how you present your self.

Now to a UAE degree, If you are British I wouldn't waste your money on a UAE education Make sure its British. Worst case Open University


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

That's fine with 10 years experience under your belt, logical, varied and specialist career path. 

But for a graduate, of course they care where you get your degree from, after graduation you get a whole load of CVs with no experience, the same zippy strapline personal profiles, hard working, team player, also able to work on your own initiative bumph. Up to 5 years you get the same graduate training scheme from _{insert name of huge multinational engineering consultancy here}_, newly completed CEng, all very similar project experience of office based spreadsheet bashing, no practical site experience ...

So when shortlisting for who you interview, do you pick the one with the Open University degree or a one from a Russell Group?

Only at interview can you wow the panel with your stunning personality.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input,

Initially i thought maybe UK universities actually set up these branches themselves and ensure its up to scratch, but by the looks of the staff im beginning to doubt that.

Ive got Bachelors from University of Manchester, so essentially im looking into something at the same level. I think they both do distance learning and so ill explore that further.


----------



## thrillHOUSE!! (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd have a look at the Open University, it is my impression they are ranked very highly.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Noooo, no they're not at all. OU are for hobby degrees in cookery and won't stand up to the same level if you already have a degree from Manchester uni. 

Talk to Manchester's distance learning team and they will help out.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> Noooo, no they're not at all. OU are for hobby degrees in cookery and won't stand up to the same level if you already have a degree from Manchester uni.
> 
> Talk to Manchester's distance learning team and they will help out.


Already dropped them an email


----------



## beeniedubai (Jan 7, 2015)

SummerGlow said:


> Already dropped them an email


the university of manchester has an MBA program here in Dubai-- its very reputable, accredited, etc. they bring the professors in to teach the modules. its over a period of years if i remember correctly. definitely not a "mickey mouse" program.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

thrillHOUSE!! said:


> Honestly when looking at CV's does anyone care what university you wen to, as long as its Western? I've never had a issue due to the university i studied at. It's all about experience and how you present your self.
> 
> Now to a UAE degree, If you are British I wouldn't waste your money on a UAE education Make sure its British. Worst case Open University


Open University MBA ranked amongst best in the world | Open University Business School

By what measurement would you consider the Open University the "worst case"? AMBA, Equuis etc?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Dave-o said:


> Noooo, no they're not at all. OU are for hobby degrees in cookery and won't stand up to the same level if you already have a degree from Manchester uni.
> 
> Talk to Manchester's distance learning team and they will help out.


Interesting view point.  Not sure of the factual content or peer review metrics used for the basis of this statement.

And yes Manchester also has a good reputation.


----------



## SummerGlow (Jun 18, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Interesting view point.  Not sure of the factual content or peer review metrics used for the basis of this statement.
> 
> And yes Manchester also has a good reputation.


Interestingly University of Manchester do not offer CIPD in their distance learning course, while Open University does that, which really surprised me.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

SummerGlow said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any experience regarding Masters degrees in Dubai. i already have an UK bachelors degree and want to specialize further.
> 
> My question really is, is it worth it? Any advice, experience would be welcome


Look around Europe there are plenty of free Masters options available. Don't be blinkered by the ridiculous situation in the UK


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Sootydaz said:


> I have been offered an MBA for £15,000 and I would have to do nothing at all except pay.........so I wouldn't rate anything that comes out of this region especially from some Mickey Mouse university



Agreed. Stick to recognised countries. The quality of some of the locally trained people here is ridiculous


----------

